# RegTP überprüft angeblich private E-Mails



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2004)

*Re: Solange ich keine anderen Sorgen habe:*

RegTP überprüft ab 31.12.2004 alle privaten Emails?
http://forum.webhostlist.de/active/thread.jspa?forumID=112&threadID=33670

Rolandmusic


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2004)

*Re: Solange ich keine anderen Sorgen habe:*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> RegTP überprüft ab 31.12.2004 alle privaten Emails?
> http://forum.webhostlist.de/active/thread.jspa?forumID=112&threadID=33670
> 
> Rolandmusic



Das ist jetzt ein Scherz oder? "Zentralkomitee der Staatsregulierung"?

Dolli


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2004)

*Re: Solange ich keine anderen Sorgen habe:*



			
				Rolandmusic schrieb:
			
		

> RegTP überprüft ab 31.12.2004 alle privaten Emails?


Verfolgungswahn und Paranoia pur...

.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2004)

*Re: Solange ich keine anderen Sorgen habe:*



			
				Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Schwesterlein schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zügel mal deine Kalauerworte, bitte... So ein "Treuhandservice" wäre allemal besser als der Zustand heute: Wer den Räubern das Geld kampflos übergibt, hat Pech gehabt...

(Räuber (Def.) hier: Personen, die nicht erlaubte *und nicht faire *Dialer einsetzen oder über den Preis irreführen oder die Unwissenheit der Nutzer ausnützend übertölpeln.)


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2004)

*Re: Solange ich keine anderen Sorgen habe:*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Rolandmusic schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann les mal im angegebenen Forum.....wir schon lange vorbereitet, steht da.

Dolli


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Mai 2004)

Wo steht, dass die RegTP alle privaten Mails tatsächlich positiv prüft? 

Eine *Möglichkeit* zum Mitlesen ist ja noch keine Nutzungs*pflicht*. Und Telefonleitungen können bekanntlich unter gewissen Voraussetzungen ebenfalls "angezapft" (mitgehört) werden. 

Warum nicht in gleichartigen Fällen auch Zugriff auf Mailverkehr einräumen lassen?


----------



## Stalker2002 (13 Mai 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Wo steht, dass die RegTP alle privaten Mails tatsächlich positiv prüft?
> 
> Eine *Möglichkeit* zum Mitlesen ist ja noch keine Nutzungs*pflicht*. Und Telefonleitungen können bekanntlich unter gewissen Voraussetzungen ebenfalls "angezapft" (mitgehört) werden.
> 
> Warum nicht in gleichartigen Fällen auch Zugriff auf Mailverkehr einräumen lassen?



Solange kein Verschlüsselungsverbot existiert, gibt es Wege damit zu leben.

MfG
L.


----------



## Interessierter Leser (14 Mai 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Wo steht, dass die RegTP alle privaten Mails tatsächlich positiv prüft?
> 
> Eine *Möglichkeit* zum Mitlesen ist ja noch keine Nutzungs*pflicht*. Und Telefonleitungen können bekanntlich unter gewissen Voraussetzungen ebenfalls "angezapft" (mitgehört) werden.
> 
> Warum nicht in gleichartigen Fällen auch Zugriff auf Mailverkehr einräumen lassen?



Ohne dem Wahrheitsgehalt bzgl. "Abhörmassnahmen von Mailservern" geprüft zu haben:
*Mit Verlaub, Du redest Unsinn!*

1. Werden bei Telefonleitungen nicht dauerhaft die Gespräche mitgeschnitten und archiviert.
2. braucht es dazu immer noch einen richterlichen Beschluss, ausser bei drohender Gefahr
3. kostet es den Anbieter der Dienstleistung kein oder wenig Geld - die angeblich geforderte Archivierung der Mails kostet eine Menge Geld. Ebenso wie die Implementierung dieser Massnahmen.

Also erklärmir mal bitte, wie man dein angeführtes Beispiel auf Mailserverprovider erweitern kann. 
Von einer Konformität bzgl. EU, nicht EU, damit verbundenen Wettbewerbsnachteilen etc.  reden wir mal (jetzt) noch nicht.


----------



## Counselor (14 Mai 2004)

*Re: Solange ich keine anderen Sorgen habe:*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> RegTP überprüft ab 31.12.2004 alle privaten Emails?
> http://forum.webhostlist.de/active/thread.jspa?forumID=112&threadID=33670
> Rolandmusic


Würde in das Bild dieser "Bundesregierung" passen, den Bürgern so auf die Pelle zu rücken. Die Archivierungskosten für die Mails muß der Bürger natürlich über die Providergebühren selbst zahlen.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2004)

*Re: Solange ich keine anderen Sorgen habe:*



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann nicht glauben, was ich da lese. Wieso hat eine Regtp das Recht meine Mails zu lesen? Muss ich jetzt meine Briefpost auch gleich an die Regtp schicken mit der Bitte um Weiterleitung? Wann bekommen wir denn von der Regtp eine Kamera ins Schlafzimmer? Cotius Regularius......
Ich zieh weg.

Hanfner


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Mai 2004)

Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> KatzenHai schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die offenen Worte. Der Link am Beginn dieses Threads führte zu folgenden Erkenntnissen des verlinkten Forums:


			
				Community-Foren schrieb:
			
		

> Die RegTP möchte das ab 31.12.2004 jeder Server, auf dem mehr als 1000 Emailkonten vorhanden sind, mit speziellen Schnittstellen zur Überwachung/Archivierung von Mails versehen ist. Jede Mail muss archiviert werden, egal ob incoming oder outgoing...
> Zugriff bekommt die RegTP bzw die Behörde die die Infos gerade mal braucht in Ermittlungsverfahren etc. Genaueres unter:
> www.regtp.de -> Technische Regulierung Telekommunikation/Technische Umsetzung von Überwachungsmassnahmen.



Schnittstelle!
Das ist etwas anderes als "Kopie an RegTP". Es ist eine Möglichkeit des Zugriffs, keine Verpflichtung zum Mitlesen.



			
				Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Werden bei Telefonleitungen nicht dauerhaft die Gespräche mitgeschnitten und archiviert.
> 2. braucht es dazu immer noch einen richterlichen Beschluss, ausser bei drohender Gefahr
> 3. kostet es den Anbieter der Dienstleistung kein oder wenig Geld - die angeblich geforderte Archivierung der Mails kostet eine Menge Geld. Ebenso wie die Implementierung dieser Massnahmen.



Bisher liegt mir keine Erkenntnis vor, dass eben das nicht auch für die geforderten Schnittstellen gelten soll. Dir?


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Mai 2004)

Nachtrag:

Die zitierte Quelle der RegTP sagt:


			
				Informationen zur Technischen Umsetzung von Überwachungsmaßnahmen schrieb:
			
		

> Die Überwachung der Telekommunikation ist allerdings nur zulässig, wenn die Erforschung des Sachverhalts auf andere Weise aussichtslos oder wesentlich erschwert wäre.
> 
> Überwachungsmaßnahmen werden bei den strafprozessualen Maßnahmen und den Maßnahmen nach dem AWG i. d. R. durch einen Richter, in den Fällen der Maßnahmen nach G 10 durch den jeweils zuständigen Bundes- und Landesminister angeordnet und von Polizei-, Zoll- oder den Verfassungsschutzbehörden (berechtigte Stellen) durchgeführt.



Der Unterschied zu Telefongesprächen liegt auf der Hand: Keine Speicherquelle wäre in der Lage, diese alle ausnahmslos abzuspeichern. Also wird dort erst richterlich verfügt und dann angezapft.
Der Mailverkehr erlaubt (für Verfolgungsbehörden, die ja auch für unsere Sicherheit tätig sind) eben netterweise auch rückwirkende Beobachtung, sofern gespeichert wurde.

Warum soll ein wehrhafter Staat diese zusätzliche Rückwirkungs-Auslese nicht ebenfalls dem Zugriff unterziehen?

(Politische Bedenken nach eigener Vorstellung des Datenschutzes sind bei solchen Fragen natürlich immer gestattet - die Diskussionen zum "Lauschangriff" waren ja nicht komplett unsinnig. Aber hier jetzt die ganz neue und unglaubliche Masche zu wittern, geht ein wenig weit.)


----------



## Interessierter Leser (17 Mai 2004)

Ok, ich werde dem Thema mal nachgehen  

Bisher habe ich  - das muss ich zugeben - nur den o.a. Link gelesen!
Ohne - wie ich gesagt hatte - die wirklichen Forderungen zu prüfen.....

SRY!


----------

